# Most popular location for VPS?



## kunnu (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello,

Which is most popular location for VPS providers?

City Name?

Thanks.

Kunnu


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 23, 2015)

Dallas Texas is a popular location for VPS providers. 

It is central'ish' America where a lot of network links come together too. Lots of datacentres there. (Infomart, etc..)


----------



## William (Jan 23, 2015)

No such thing exists. The is no single most popular location.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2015)

Buffalo is the most popular location. Los Angeles, Dallas, Chicago, they have nothing on Buffalo (well except direct routes to Toronto)...

I hear they are going to drain Lake Erie and put a new datacenter in the lake bed.

You guys are missing out on Buffalo.  Best backhauled 3rd to 4th tier market in the world.  

#DEFENDBUFFALO



While in Buffalo, may I recommend elm datacenter:

http://www.elmdc.com/


----------



## MannDude (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't choose "the most popular", choose a location that will serve your customers best or offer something unique.

I'm getting tired of everything being LA, Dallas, Chicago, New York/Buffalo, etc. There are too many companies who provide the exact same service. They're using the same hardware, same software, the only thing difference is who you're paying but it all trickles up anyhow.

Go somewhere not so saturated.


----------



## drmike (Jan 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I'm getting tired of everything being LA, Dallas, Chicago, New York/Buffalo, etc. There are too many companies who provide the exact same service. They're using the same hardware, same software, the only thing difference is who you're paying but it all trickles up anyhow.


INNOVATION where is it?  Can't name many original hosting companies doing much of anything to talk about...  Same crapware stacks, little to no enhancements to things, underwhelming support too often...  same upstream, DCs....  I don't know why folks can't sell enough in same facility as 2000 other companies doing the same thing....


----------



## MannDude (Jan 23, 2015)

There has to be atleast 20 providers in Buffalo who all offer the same OpenVZ VPSes on the same E3's with 32GB of RAM, using the same drives as all the others. Really the difference between them would be the level of overselling done and price, but most are competing with each based on price anyhow so they're all priced low and oversold high.

I'd like to see more middle USA locations and uses of places not as popular. Most popular locations seem to be situated within 100 miles of a border and I understand these are generally large networking hub cities that are better connected, but still... I'd love a Louisville, KY VPS or something from a somewhat obscure location such as that.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2015)

Dedicated servers are the most popular location for VPS providers when they launch a new node.  The second most popular location for a VPS node is a VPS (yes, slabbing).



> I hear they are going to drain Lake Erie and put a new datacenter in the lake bed.


The toxic waste sludge on the lake bed would corrode the hardware within 5 minutes.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 23, 2015)

There are two popular locations:


close to me
close to my customers/friends


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 23, 2015)

> INNOVATION where is it?  Can't name many original hosting companies doing much of anything to talk about...


Need to go to France for that...Online with their ARM Cloud, OVH with its many specialized cloud offerings: Power8/Hadoop as a service,/Docker as a service,/HPC, etc.



> There are too many companies who provide the exact same service. They're using the same hardware, same *off the shelf *software,


Added a couple of words to that because in the long run those providers inability to innovate (even if the innovation is only something as basic as writing their own control panels, billing systems) is going to hurt them...luckily Kohl's is always hiring.


----------



## zionvps (Jan 25, 2015)

The 'most popular' is a subjective term because people (who know what they are buying) will always choose a location that is close to them or their clients. For example almost same amount of people buy servers in America as well as in Europe. They will choose what location they need and what user base they have.


----------



## winnervps (Jan 25, 2015)

Usually most popular locations are because they are cheap, aren't they?

Yes, and they are:


Dallas
Chicago
Buffalo
With CC huh? (because they are cheap?)


----------



## perennate (Jan 26, 2015)

I wouldn't mind VPS on moon.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2015)

perennate said:


> I wouldn't mind VPS on moon.


Well, technically a VPS in space would be possible if you're aright with high ping and slow speeds. The ISS has surprisingly 10Mbps down / 3Mbps up which is quite impressive really, all things considered. ( http://www.tested.com/science/space/449539-how-fast-isss-internet-and-other-space-questions-answered/)

Even the Mars rover has 256Kbps: http://www.nbcnews.com/id/4269545/ns/technology_and_science-space/t/mars-rovers-get-bandwidth-boost/

Depending on your age, perhaps you'll see it in your life time  (but probably not)


----------



## gordonrp (Jan 27, 2015)

Dallas, LA, Seattle, NYC are chosen most often simply because they're the major peering hubs for their geographical regions. For instance most traffic going east to west in the USA will go through Dallas or Chicago. Most traffic going to the EU will go out via NYC. Most traffic going to Asia will go out via LA or Seattle. etc.

Hosting in a major peering hubs has advantages and disadvantages; typically power and space cost more because there is more demand vs being out in a desert in the middle of no where, however bandwidth is much cheaper because there are many provider options whom compete against each other.

For us Dallas is by far the most popular location.

Good luck.


----------



## robbyhicks (Jan 27, 2015)

Our most popular locations are Chicago and LA.  Hope this helps 

LA is very popular for Asia clients looking for a vps to run VPN / Proxy services.


----------



## Minmeo (Jan 27, 2015)

I like Europe locations but I have one in the USA in New York City and I like that to. I agree that it depend on your customer and where they are.


----------



## Navyn (Jan 28, 2015)

We provide KVM VPS in buffalo due to gaining popularity of this location.


----------



## winnervps (Jan 28, 2015)

robbyhicks said:


> Our most popular locations are Chicago and LA.  Hope this helps
> 
> LA is very popular for Asia clients looking for a vps to run VPN / Proxy services.


Yes, I, myself, prefer LA since it is only 200 ms from here, and cheaper compared to Singapore, Japan, HK, or other Asian DC since I'm from Asia.


----------



## drmike (Jan 29, 2015)

Navyn said:


> We provide KVM VPS in buffalo due to gaining popularity of this location.


Where is Buffalo popular?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> Where is Buffalo popular?


----------



## splitice (Jan 29, 2015)

drmike said:


> Where is Buffalo popular?


_In spam circles._


----------



## kunnu (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry, I was ill and unable to use internet.



MannDude said:


> Don't choose "the most popular", choose a location that will serve your customers best or offer something unique.
> 
> I'm getting tired of everything being LA, Dallas, Chicago, New York/Buffalo, etc. There are too many companies who provide the exact same service. They're using the same hardware, same software, the only thing difference is who you're paying but it all trickles up anyhow.
> 
> Go somewhere not so saturated.


Which is best location acording to you(excluding popular locations)



zionvps said:


> The 'most popular' is a subjective term because people (who know what they are buying) will always choose a location that is close to them or their clients. For example almost same amount of people buy servers in America as well as in Europe. They will choose what location they need and what user base they have.


"Close to them" will create another question like "Which City is purchasing hosting products higher then others City"


----------



## RTGHM (Feb 4, 2015)

kunnu said:


> Sorry, I was ill and unable to use internet.
> 
> Which is best location acording to you(excluding popular locations)
> 
> "Close to them" will create another question like "Which City is purchasing hosting products higher then others City"


You want to be unique? Get me your AutoBoot technology on a VPS in Qatar or Bahrain for $7 per month.


----------



## TierNet (Feb 4, 2015)

I dont think a city would be popular but United States is a popular conutry for VPS location. However many users also look for offshore location for the providers that ignore DMCA.


----------



## robbyhicks (Feb 4, 2015)

drmike said:


> Where is Buffalo popular?


It's  very cheap, and therefore saturated with VPS providers. I don't think it's really a "preferred" location, just a location where you can get a good deal.


----------



## key900 (Feb 7, 2015)

Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle


----------



## Stack (Feb 7, 2015)

Texas, NL & the UK are popular locations I believe.


----------



## Serveo (Feb 7, 2015)

Where the internet exchanges are.

In our case, AMSX, PLIX and soon Berlin.


----------



## libro22 (Feb 7, 2015)

Los Angeles because Asia


----------



## Jonchun (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd say LA, Dallas, Buffalo in the US, and Amsterdam for EU.


----------



## softsyshosting (Feb 12, 2015)

For us, it is Denver & Chicago (USA), London (UK) & Singapore (Asia)


----------



## fixidixi (Feb 12, 2015)

yepp NL is the most popular in the EU I think. Sweden, Germany, Luxemburg are also popular..

RO,RU,CN if its dirty (if its accidently not in the US) //with the really little experience ive got..


----------



## VENETX (Feb 13, 2015)

I would say ; Seattle, Los Angeles , Dallas, Buffalo, Chicago.

But it doesn't matter which one is popular, its more of where the clients need them for better latency.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 5, 2015)

I would have to say Dallas is a very popular location however there is no real popular location, it depends on what country your target audience are based

Hope this helps


----------



## trueman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Buffalo is popular with dedicated server providers because it's near new york and it's cheap,

but the truth that buffalo don't have so much good connection to new york.

new york is the best location, but it's very expensive.


----------



## William (Jun 29, 2015)

Serveo said:


> Where the internet exchanges are.
> 
> In our case, AMSX, PLIX and soon Berlin.


Berlin makes zero sense, only very small exchanges and despite proximity to Poland most traffic is re-routed to Frankfurt anyway.


----------



## Hermes Hosting (Aug 17, 2015)

I think it is anywhere outside of the USA


----------



## OnSebastian (Oct 28, 2015)

Serveo said:


> Where the internet exchanges are.
> 
> In our case, AMSX, PLIX and soon Berlin.



For us in Germany, the best Location should be Frankfurt as this where DE-CIX and many other exchanges are. Also from a europe point of view, Frankfurt should be perfect.

We also host our VPS in Frankfurt.


----------



## TO.oL (Nov 3, 2015)

Buffalo, new york, the best location. lots of bandwidth providers and peers makes the VPS available everywhere with lowest latency.


----------



## Internetbrothers (Nov 4, 2015)

It depends on where you and your customers are.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Nov 6, 2015)

Cities like Los Angeles, Dallas, New Jersey/New York, Chicago, Phoenix are some of the cities that are extremely popular.


----------



## estnoc (Dec 15, 2015)

from our records i can say, Netherlands and Sweden.


----------



## ioZoom (Dec 15, 2015)

I've never seen so many mentions for Buffalo. Just out of curiosity what are some of the facilities there?


----------



## igobyterry (Dec 16, 2015)

A few observations from what I've seen in the markets...


Significant but unreachable demand for most SPs, in the APAC & South American markets. Infrastructure cost remains too high, without significant hit to margins.



USA - Atlanta, Dallas, Chicago, NYC, Silicon Valley are all key markets... markets like Seattle, Washington DC, Salt Lake City are all growing but not quite the recognition of others.


Europe - London, Amsterdam are primary markets. London seems to be growing in preference, IF you can do it at the same cost as Amsterdam. Unfortunately real estate prices make that hard to do.


APAC - Singapore, Tokyo, Hong Kong all primary markets.


Other things - Miami is always a good way to reach South American market, without nearly the cost. Biggest problem with South America is sourcing hardware into Brazil, where datacenters are probably the most 'mature.' The import tax makes things really difficult. The rise in offsite monitoring, such as wifi enabled pace makers, has caused some markets to grow substantially. Cleveland (represent!) has seen this, with ByteGrid especially taking advantage building out a 300k sq foot datacenter. 


Edit: Detroit is also one that is growing significantly. So much cheap real estate, and easy fiber connections have made it a nice option. The city is also going through a bit of a rejuvenation so there's some good tech work going on there.


----------



## BalkanVPS (Dec 25, 2015)

In USA Dallas seem popular - in Europe Amsterdam, Netherlands


----------



## farhanideas (Jun 12, 2017)

Most people if looking for good speed USA and India location is good one


----------



## bsdguy (Jun 12, 2017)

It is my understanding that the most popular locations for VPS are typically not tier 1 locations. It seems to be somewhat like cheap airlines; while lufthansa or air france have destinations like Paris or London, the cheap carriers go to less attractive - and hence cheaper - locations. In cases where VPS providers actually are at highly desirable locations they tend to be at lower end colocations.
After all, if your product is in the low price range and at the same time your customers are largely price driven, having a dollar or 2 of cost *is* important.


----------



## fm7 (Jun 13, 2017)

bsdguy said:


> It is my understanding that the most popular locations for VPS are typically not tier 1 locations. It seems to be somewhat like cheap airlines; while lufthansa or air france have destinations like Paris or London, the cheap carriers go to less attractive - and hence cheaper - locations. In cases where VPS providers actually are at highly desirable locations they tend to be at lower end colocations.



I couldn't disagree more


----------



## bsdguy (Jun 15, 2017)

Based on what I see, my observation is quite true at least at the low end market. And understandably so; colocation is a major cost factor after all.

But I'd be interested in why you (strongly) disagree.


----------



## maounique (Jun 15, 2017)

Like it or not, LA is a major hub for the chinese and recent additions in Asia on the lower(ish) end of price are not fundamentally changing that, at least, not yet.
They need proxies to evade censorship, to watch various geolocated streaming services, to install clickers and watchers, spamming, fake/replica sites, the whole range.
Other than that, EU is more and more an attractive place, with the likes of OVH, Online and Hezner which are eating from the market share of the predominant NL DCs of the past, without actually reducing the load there.
I would say West Coast of US, France, NL and to some lesser extent other locations are among the top ones regarding popularity. They offer cheap and in most cases well connected colocation and servers. From within EU I see France and NL as superior to US regarding connections, but this might be a biased view, others may shed a light if they would like.


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 17, 2017)

dependece in Europe is Germany


----------



## ParkInHost (Jun 19, 2017)

Netherlands
Germany
USA


----------



## vikmanager (Mar 11, 2018)

At first you need to specify location. And then members will help you.
If you interested Europe it is one story, if East it is another. About America it was said enough.


----------



## Hostdens (Apr 7, 2018)

In USA - Dallas is best and popular location for VPS


----------



## SSDBlazeHosting (Sep 6, 2018)

Ive found Dallas, LA, NY & Germany are good places to host VPS from.


----------



## deanhills (Sep 28, 2018)

I always thought "popular" is how one's ISP likes the location. If there's a lack of latency and the ISP has to go through great hoops, then maybe it's not the right location. Having said that, although Europe seems to be a good location for some, I'm wondering whether the hosting business is getting over regulated by the EU. I'd be careful with having a serious Website that is aimed at Europe locations. They may find it costly to get up to date with the latest Euro regulations that have come out to protect EU members' privacy. In the US I've had best results speed wise with Phoenix and Dallas. But this is because my ISP seems to be well sorted out for those locations. I don't do well with the West or East Coast.


----------



## ServersBase (Apr 9, 2019)

Earlier it used to be anywhere in USA but nowadays customers need something offshore + onshore + performance which you can find Netherlands or Germany.


----------



## root (Apr 9, 2019)

Nowadays people are wanting something different in location. For example in the past 2 weeks I have seen people asking for VPS in Ireland. Others were asking for Iran location. Things change constantly and people also change every year.


----------



## dearroy (Apr 17, 2019)

As far as I know, Los Angeles is the most popular location for Chinese.


----------



## root (Apr 17, 2019)

dearroy said:


> As far as I know, Los Angeles is the most popular location for Chinese.



Not really. China loves Hong Kong location too.


----------



## dearroy (Apr 17, 2019)

root said:


> Not really. China loves Hong Kong location too.



Yea I agree with you, however, because of the cost, a large number of Chinese customers prefer to go with LA.

Hong Kong is indeed the best location for customers from China mainland.


----------



## dearroy (Apr 17, 2019)

By the way, when it comes to China market, there're some other popular locations like Taiwan, Japan, Singapore.


----------



## noez (Sep 26, 2019)

depends on ur customers. for us it's frankfurt


----------



## Shpilen (Nov 16, 2019)

I think Singapore will be a universal solution for many countries. Looking for good vds in Singapore


----------



## Hostdens (Nov 26, 2019)

Depends on your needs and customer.
I think the USA and Singapore.


----------

